# nyone know a good mechanic



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking to get my 08 brute force motor rebuilt... Looking for someone good in the houston area


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Daniel at East End Atv in Channelview. Or John at Baytown Atv. Let me m is if you need their numbers


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea give me their numbers, how much you think it would be around? Need motor rebuilt and atv put back together, got like 2k


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*try Steve*

steve out in katy comes highly recommened he has done work on my Brute before
Steves ATV 281 644-1040

No idea what the cost would be.


----------



## mdd_2 (Apr 8, 2005)

I've used Brian at Cypress ATV. Seems pretty good and has help me out with DIY projects. He has a web site and not to far from the Woodlands.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

we use Daniel at east end.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Bryan24 said:


> Looking to get my 08 brute force motor rebuilt... Looking for someone good in the houston area


You ever get an estimate on this?


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

actually i just sold my quad... got tired of always having to work on it and the motor messing up 45 minutes into a top end rebuilt was kind of it for me... put 1500 into it for 45 minutes of riding time... I'm just gonna wait until im in a better position to buy a new Rzr



if anyone needs some brute force parts i have some brand new in package that were gonna go on the bike

have a brand new rear hub, 4 brand new ball joints, brand new brake pads and also have some brand new American star racing tie rods... their most expensive ones.

also have a viper elite winch with synthethic rope/wireless remote that was mounted and never used so its like new


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Brutes are bad on engines. Kawasuckie


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Kyle Francis K&S atv in Pasadena. 281-487-4500


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*brute*

My poor brute needs a set of head gaskets and I can't figure out if I wanna fix it or scrap it.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Head gaskets are an easy fix, I rebuilt a few of my engines after being sunk and or other various stupid ideas. I have rebuilt one of my rzrs engines already due to the oil totally gone while riding. Still not sure where that oil went and still looking for it. Now I am going to have to rering mine soon due to sinking it right after doing a lower end on it. One of my snorkels melted right after the lower end job and did not catch it. Love riding but man it adds up when you involve alcohol and stupid ideas because normally Hotrod and myself are that guy that says hold my beer and watch this but we also hold our own beer and do it too.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Dropped my polaris off with Baytown ATV Monday and I was pretty impressed after meeting Johnny. Very nice and had my bike on a lift doing a quick precheck before I left. It's the cleanest atv shop I have been to.


----------

